# will dynomat effectively decouple furniture?



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

i got a tactile transducer for my HT, obviously i now need isolation feet, but since i have some leftover sound deadner, i wondered if i put a layer or two on the feet of the couch if it would effectively decouple it from the floor as good as isolation feet would?
or should i just go ahead and buy some isolation feet?


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

the foil based deadener would not work for this application, i would look into more of a foam or even some duct seal.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

well feet are only like $24 for four, if i'm gonna spend money i'd likely get the real thing. i just hoped to something i already have. I do have some stuff from 3M called rubber splicing tape. reminds me of electrical tape but is rubbery with a sticky back. i may give it a go first.


----------

